# submersible pump relays



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, the tool for that is called an "ANNIE". There might be other things to test potential relays with, but the ANNIE is the only one I know about. You can also use a big variac and an analog meter.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Or just get a new one. They're cheap-ish.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Any idea on the model of "annie" I should be looking for? Seems like there were quite a few.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It woudl seem to me that you could also jury-rig a small cap-start motor of a size smaller than the smallest submersible you would want to test, and get into the wiring to remove its owwn cap and start switch circuit, then connect this box to it externally. Same basic thing really. I have, on several occasions, used a voltage relay like the one shown as the cap switching device when I had an old motor that I couldn't get a replacement centrifugal switch for. It works fine.


----------

